# Printing multiple colors, ink lifting off the paper



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm trying to do my first multiple color plastisol transfer and it's starting to drive me crazy. I'm using regular ink and so far I've had success with single colors, without using the adhesive powder (is this a good idea?). But my problem is when I try to print a multiple color transfer. I've tried various flash times, but then when I print the next color, sometimes the ink from the previous color lifts off the paper and sticks to the bottom of the screen. Should I be using adhesive powder on each color, if at all? I'm not in favor of buying the specialty inks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Let the paper cool before doing the next color.
Make sure your printing on a cold pallet.


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

That was kind of my hunch. I noticed it was getting worse with each consecutive print. Luckily I have an old 1-station press that I'll move the flash dryer to, and use my regular press for printing. I was going to try doing that tomorrow. I'm fed up with it for today


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

Another question, I don't have a conveyor dryer yet and it's hard for me to narrow down exact flash times. Does overcuring the transfer cause any adverse affects?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

over curing is bad for plastisol transfers. After the last color I highly recommend using a adhesive powder before flashing. I built a jig so that the paper lines up perfect every time. send the transfer though the conveyor before print next color. It is really easy to over cure transfers with a flash dryer. you can find really small used dryer cheap. I used a pad printer dryer for my first transfers and I keep over curing and was very inconsistent. The 15" paper barely fit in that dryer. an 18 or 24 is great as tshirts also fit well but hoodies is cramped


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

What do you mean by "bad?" Does it not transfer properly? I know I've overcured a few and they transferred fine. Whether they hold up in wash cycles I have yet to find out, lol. Also, My last color rarely covers the entire image, so if I put the adhesive powder on after the last coat won't it only stick the the last color?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

adhesion problems can occur and you will find out with wash test. yes only the last color would get adhesive that's why when I produce transfers its done butt registration printed wet on wet or a white gets printed over the entire design with a slight choke and powder applied


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

hmm, but now I'm back full circle, lol... my problem was the ink picking up on the back of the screen when I printed the next color. Is there a trick to printing wet on wet?

*Edit* Especially with transfer sheets. The picks up off the paper so much easier than a shirt. Also my 4/1 Silver press doesn't hold the best registration


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes I use standard IC inks and use their transfer additive. This makes the ink not stick as much. You can also use screen printer silicon spray on the screens. This prevents the ink from sticking. When I print wet on wet. Ill use a few sheets to get a build up on the screen. I also use the same size squeegee on all screens or if the designs allow print from smallest ink deposit to largest. It get a little tricky as the paper doesn't hold the ink like fabric does.


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

What if I fully cure each color, then print a white underbase and use the powder adhesive on that? Technically that will work, right? Right now that seems like my only option. I also have some ink overlapping on my design that I'm currently trying to print (hot peel, not hot-split)


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Flash each color then a white underbase will work. Your full cure isn't done till heat pressed.


----------

